
Future of Social – The Rise of Social Niches - thescribbblr
https://blog.hike.in/future-of-social-the-rise-of-social-niches-ea9f0bfd8d8
======
habitue
This has already happened, telegram groups, discord servers, direct IM through
signal/WhatsApp/iMessage are where people go to have genuine conversations
with a close knit community. Facebook/Instagram/Twitter are for a certain kind
of public performance, but people are aware the broadcasting model doesn't
encompass all human communication needs. We need the talking model, and when
you know everyone is listening in, the talking model can't really happen

------
dredmorbius
Colour me meh.

What are others seeing in this?

